# F1 2012 PC Demo



## MPH_the_Legend (11. September 2012)

Hallo alle mit Saaamen!!

Ich wollte nur fragen, ob irgendjemand schon die PC Demo hat. Denn sie sollte ja heute rauskommen oder?

MFG


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. September 2012)

Ich hab auch schon geschaut und leider noch nichts gefunden, kann ja sein das die noch im laufe des Tages kommt

mfg


----------



## night (11. September 2012)

18 uhr is demo release.


----------



## and1d (11. September 2012)

zu unserer zeit 18 uhr?


----------



## night (11. September 2012)

sonst hätte ich 6pm geschrieben oder? ^^


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

High Noon nach US Zeit. Also wie immer.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. September 2012)

Glaube ihr habt euch alle geirrt. Es ist fast 23 Uhr und Steam zeigt noch keine Demo an.


----------



## night (12. September 2012)

nein haben uns nicht geirrt kotmasters war nur zu dumm und haben vor 1h das hier gepostet.

*PC Demo Update:

 We've received word from Steam and while it is looking like it could be up to an additional 2-3hours before it's online.

 Again, we're really sorry for the delay and hope that once you have the  demo it'll make up for it somewhat. We'll bring you more updates as  soon as we have them.*


----------



## msdd63 (12. September 2012)

Ich habe die Demo heute früh bei Steam galaden. Habe mal den Young Driver Test gespielt. Nette Idee aber nicht wirklich nötig. Aber gehört eben dazu wenn man ein F1 Cockpit haben möchte. Sonst nichts erwähnenswert neues.


----------



## frEnzy (14. September 2012)

Ey, bin ich zu blöd die Grafikoptionen zu finden? Das Spiel ruckelt bei meiner Kiste ohne Ende!! Und da würde ich gerne "etwas" tweaken


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. September 2012)

Die dürtfe es in der Demo noch nicht geben und ich gehe mal davon aus das es noch nicht die maximale Einstellung ist sondern eher sowas wie mittel. Aber ich sehe es ja wenn Amazon pünklich ist und am 21. liefert

mfg


----------



## frEnzy (14. September 2012)

Ich hab sie gefunden. Man kann die Grafik unter "My F1" im ersten Menü einstellen. Dennoch: Es ruckelt ohne Ende!! Schade  Da ist mein PC wohl einfach zu schwach für...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2012)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Es ruckelt ohne Ende!! Schade  Da ist mein PC wohl einfach zu schwach für...


 Da gibt es nur ein *LOL*. So anspruchsvoll ist die Grafik nun auch nicht, ist ja auch nicht mehr die neueste Engine. Wenn sowas ruckelt, dann frage ich mich mit welchen PC zu zockst.


----------



## Modmaster (15. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nrjm8qJ49kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

Sieht ja wirklich sehr gut aus, da haben sie ja die Bugs und Probleme vom 2011er ausgemerzt, zumindeste sieht so aus.

Hats denn schon wer getestet und kann mal bitte ein Paar Infos geben so im Vergleich zu F1 2011?


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. September 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt einiges Testen konnte kann ich schon einmal sagen das es ganz OK ist aber einige Punkte nicht so toll sind.

- keinen Grand Prix Moduswollte einfach nur meine Eigene Saison fahren
- nur eine Trainingseinheit obwohl es eigentlich drei sein sollten, das macht es schwerer ein gutes Setup zu finden
- Champions Mode auf welchen ich verzichten kann
- noch immer fehler beim Wetterwechsel und der KI, die KI war zum Teil auf Trockenreifen mal wieder schneller im Regen als ich auf Inter
- der Unterschied zwischen Profi und Legende mir etwas zu groß, wobei ich noch keine finalen Setups habe

Aber bis auf die Punkte bin ich persönlich soweit zufrieden und es wurde endlich auf GFWL verzichtet

mfg


----------

